# Haken MK2



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

*File Name*: Haken MK2
*File Submitter*: Haken
*File Submitted*: 27 May 2012
*File Updated*: _27 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

As per request here is a template for the MK2, looks crappy but will get the job done.

Click here to download this file


----------

